# Erfahrungsbericht Canyon Nerve AM 7.0



## tn1209 (28. Januar 2012)

[FONT="]Servus zusammen,

momentan bin ich stolzer Besitzer eines Cube Elite HPC Hardtails und bin auf der Suche nach einem gutem AM Fully. Da ich ursprünglich aus dem Rennradlager komme, ist es um meine Offroadfahrtechnik leider nicht ganz so gut bestellt. Ich möchte mich jedoch immer schwierigeren Wegen aussetzten und komme mit meinem 80mm Hardtail- Federweg an meine fahrerische Grenze. Auf der Suche nach einem AM Fully bin ich auf das Canyon Nerve AM 7.0 gestoßen.

Hört sich für mich super an, die Parts sind meiner Meinung nach ausgeglichen und auf einander abgestimmt.

Jetzt meine Frage an alle Nerve AM 7.0 Fahrer, Hält das Bike was es verspricht (Rahmen / Parts)? Wie verhält sich das Bike Bergauf/ Bergab? Welche Farbe ist zu empfehlen? Ist das Grün wirklich so giftig wie es auf den offiziellen Bildern aussieht?

Freue mich auf eiere Erfahrungen!

Grüße
Timo[/FONT]


----------



## Fredpat (28. Januar 2012)

Hi, ich habe gestern meine erste Ausfahrt mit dem Nerve AM 7.0 gemacht und es hat mich bis jetzt absolut überzeugt. Dazu muss ich aber sagen, dass ich bergab nicht soviel rausgekitzelt habe, aber bergauf war es top! Ich habe bis jetzt ein Haibike Edition RX Hardtail gefahren und bergauf habe ich folgende Sachen bemerkt:
- Das Vorderrad hat nicht einmal den Bodenkontakt verloren (im Gegensatz zum Haibike)
- Die Sitzposition ist wesentlich angenehmer, aufrechter, leichter zu pedalieren, die Absenkung der Gabel hat das ihre dazu getan.
- Wippen oder Zusammenziehen des Hinterbaus habe ich nich besonders bemerkt.
Zu dem Abfahrverhalten kann ich wie gesagt nix sagen.
Definitv wird eine absenkbare Sattelstütze drankommen (der Zeitpunkt ist nur ein Frage des Kontostands) und mit der Zeit noch n paar farblich abgestimmte Details.
Bin also nicht der Fullyexperte, aber als Umsteiger von HT auf Fully bin ich mit dem Nerve AM sehr zufrieden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tn1209 (29. Januar 2012)

Hey, danke für deine Einschätzung. In welcher Farbe hast du das Bike gekauft? 

Gruss Timo


----------



## Fredpat (29. Januar 2012)

Ich habe die Version in grün genommen und mir gefällts sehr gut. Sie ist schon ziemlich auffällig, wenn das nicht dein Ding ist, fährst du vielleicht besser mit schwarz 
Ich werde zum Beispiel Pedale und Griffe bei Gelegenheit farblich anpassen!


----------



## tn1209 (29. Januar 2012)

Kannst du Bilder hochladen?


----------



## Fredpat (29. Januar 2012)

Zwei weitere unscharfe Bilder habe ich im Galeriethread gepostet!
Habe aber Ärger von meiner Freundin bekommen, weil die Farbe des Gesöffs und die blaue Jacke, die ich anhatte nicht zur Bikefarbe passen.


----------



## tn1209 (29. Januar 2012)

Frauen... Wer will schon was grünes trinken... 

Echt schönes Bike!!! Ich glaube ich muss mal an mein Sparbuch ....


----------



## SchappiXT (30. Januar 2012)

Hi!

Ich bin seit anfang Januar Nerve AM 7.0 Besitzer - auch in grün!
Die Farbe ist für meine Begriffe lange nicht so giftig wie auf dem Foto, im Sonnenlicht vielleicht eher, aber zur Zeit ist das grün relativ "bedeckt".

Bin auch von einem Cube LTD Pro 2007 umgestiegen um meine Grenzen etwas mehr auszuloten. Das Rad hat bisher ca 150km runter davon 95% Offroad und ich muss sagen der Unterschied zum Hardtail ist gewaltig. Komfort, Traktion, Sicherheit bei der schnellen Abfahrt - Alles ist ein gutes Stück besser! Mit abgesenkter Gabel (imho fast nie notwendig) und Pro Pedal aktiv zieht sich der Dämpfer auch nicht zusammen.

Hier ein Bild, direkt nach dem Auspacken:












Wie man sieht habe ich sofort eine RockShox Reverb nachgerüstet und will noch ein paar blaue Teile dranbauen. Anfegangen hab ich mit der blauen Clinger Sattelklemme von Canyon - passt perfekt! Als nächstes sollen Kettenblattschrauben und die Kurbelschraube in blau folgen.


----------



## tn1209 (31. Januar 2012)

Ja also wenn ich eure Bilder sehe dann ist das grün schon ziemlich geil!!! 

Ihr bestätigt mich sehr, ich möchte einfach auch schwerere Sachen fahren und da komme ich mit 80mm nicht hin 

Gibts noch weitere Erfahrungen?

Gruß Timo


----------



## spice.kabay (26. Februar 2012)

hi, ich fahre das am 7.0 version 2012 seit dezember 2011 und bin super zufrieden damit. sind bisher ca. 200 km auf der uhr.

vorher bin ich 15 jahre hardtail ohne federgabel gefahren und für mich fühlt sich das jetzt an wie die neuerfindung des mountainbikens.

ich hab noch ne reverb ergänzt. ist meiner meinung nach ein muss.

eigentlich wollte ich mir das am 8.0 version 2011 kaufen, weil es das bessere preis/leistungs-verhältnis hatte, aber es war leider schon ab september 2011 ausverkauft.

weil canyon das am 8.0 in 2012 aber meiner ansicht nach total verhunzt hat (ich sag nur "2-fach" und "sram"), hab ich mir die 500 EUR gespart in bin aufs am 7.0 gewechselt.

was soll ich sagen? ich kanns nicht bereuen. die beste investition seit meiner ehe 

bergauf ist es etwas schwer, lässt sich aber noch gut bewegen. antriebseinflüsse spüre ich keine. talas, lock out und pro pedal lasse ich meistens aus. bringt nicht so viel und ist auch gar nicht nötig.

bergab ist es für mich hardtailer eine echte offenbarung. vor allem sprünge machen riesig spaß. die geschwindigkeit fühlt sich ganz anders an. man merkt gar nicht, wie schnell man eigentlich ist. alles unter einem wird weggebügelt, man hört nur die federelemente "schmatzen" 

also dickes lob und klare empfehlung!


----------



## Stormcloud (26. Februar 2012)

Na, was spricht denn gegen SRAM und 2fach....grübel?

Ist doch alles eine Frage des Verwendungszwecks und ein Glaubenskrieg bezüglich des favorisierten Schaltungs-Herstellers...

Oder habe ich da was verpasst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted176859 (26. Februar 2012)

Schön für dich das du so zufrieden bist spice.kabay.

Aber wie schon Stormcloud angesprochen hatt: Warum keine 2 - fach Kurbel mit der sinnvollen 38 / 24 und der 11 / 36 er Kassette...???

Hatt doch auch seine Vorteile oder ???  Und bezüglich Sram vs Shimano...


----------



## spice.kabay (26. Februar 2012)

@Stormcloud und klitschbeen

jaja, keine panik! ich hab extra geschrieben "meiner ansicht nach". ist schon klar, dass da die meinung stark auseinandergehen. will auch gar kein öl ins feuer gießen, darf jeder sehen, wie er will. ich komm halt mit 3-fach und shimano besser klar. aber vielleicht bin ich auch nur blöd und die anderen haben recht


----------



## tn1209 (4. März 2012)

ja was soll ich sagen, ihr habt mich überzeugt!

Jetzt muss ich nur noch die letzten euros finden und mich für eine Farbe entscheiden 

Danke für euere Erfahrungen!!!

Grüße
Timo


----------



## FluffyTheWolf (4. März 2012)

SchappiXT schrieb:


>



Tolles Foto 

Bin zur Zeit noch zwischen dem Nerve XC oder dem AM am überlegen und werd die nächsten Tage mal bei Canyon vorbeifahren, habs ja nicht so weit


----------



## Luckboxx (11. März 2012)

Schwanke auch zwischen XC und AM ... habt ihr irgendwelche Tipps/Hinweise, die die Entscheidungsfindung erleichtern?
Dankö


----------



## SirToby82 (11. März 2012)

@Luckboxx:

hatte 2011 im Sommer genau das gleiche Problem. konnte zum Glück beide probefahren und habe mich auch auf beiden sauwohl gefühlt. 
die Entscheidung traf das AM da ich doch eher traillastig fahre und somit die Federwegsreserven als sinnvoll empfand. Uphill nahmen sich die zwei nicht viel.
 Das AM ist einfach genial freue mich schon auf die ersten Touren in den Alpen!! 

mehr uphill => XC
mehr downhill => AM
grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spice.kabay (12. März 2012)

Luckboxx schrieb:


> Schwanke auch zwischen XC und AM ... habt ihr irgendwelche Tipps/Hinweise, die die Entscheidungsfindung erleichtern?
> Dankö



(achtung: jetzt kommt eine MEINUNG, keine WAHRHEIT) 

also, sich zwischen XC und AM zu entscheiden, finde ich nicht sooo schwer. das XC ist meist "nur" ca. 1,5 kilo leichter als das vergleichbare AM, hat aber deutlich weniger federweg. außerdem gefällt mir der rahmen des AM optisch besser.

wenn du lieber kletterst, würde ich mich an deiner stelle nicht fürs XC, sondern fürs MR interessieren...


----------



## Boardi05 (14. März 2012)

Bin nun auch in der situation ob XC oder AM, konnte letzten Oktober beim Tesival in Brixen das XC fahren und ich hoff ich kann ende April in Riva das AM fahren, mal guggn was es wird.

Hab aber auch n paar Fragen zum AM, wie funktioniert die Absenkung der Gabel? Knopfdruck und die Gabel ist dann 20-30mm tiefer?


----------



## Luckboxx (15. März 2012)

Danke für die Antworten auf meine Frage  Ich grübel noch ein wenig ... Gut Ding will etc pp


----------



## S-OLIVER (10. Mai 2012)

Hallo an alle,

ich bin total neu hier, allerdings jetzt schon seit mehreren Wochen auf der Suche nach dem richtigen FULLY für mich. Das es eins von Canyon werden soll ist schonmal fix 
Ob ich jetzt das AM7.0-8.0 oder XC7.0-8.0 nehme ist mir auch noch nicht so klar. Leider ist München für eine Probefahrt recht weit weg. 
Nun zu meiner wichtigsten Frage. Ich bin nicht gerade ein Leichtgewicht 
(187cm, 112kg)...zu viel Fitness gemacht... 
Was muss ich beachten, welche Version ist besser, oder mach ich mir da unbegründet nen Kopf, gerade was Wiegetritt etc. betrifft.
Bin für jede ehrliche Meinung dankbar!


----------



## mohlo (10. Mai 2012)

S-OLIVER schrieb:


> Hallo an alle,
> 
> ich bin total neu hier, allerdings jetzt schon seit mehreren Wochen auf der Suche nach dem richtigen FULLY für mich. Das es eins von Canyon werden soll ist schonmal fix
> Ob ich jetzt das AM7.0-8.0 oder XC7.0-8.0 nehme ist mir auch noch nicht so klar. Leider ist München für eine Probefahrt recht weit weg.
> ...



Das hat weniger etwas mit Deinem Körpergewicht zu tun, sondern eher was mit Deinem Fahrprofil. Ich für meinen Teil hätte auch ein NERVE XC nehmen können; habe dann allerdings aufgrund des Spaßfaktors (mehr Federweg) das NERVE AM gekauft - minimal stabiler und ab dem 8.0er Modell mit Reverb (auf- und absenkbare Sattelstütze mit Lenkerfernbedienung).

Im Prinzip zählt das NERVE XC zur der Gruppe der All Mountain (Sport). Ein aktuelles Cross-Country (XC) hat i.d.R. 80 bis 100mm Federweg. Darunter würde das NERVE MR fallen. Das NERVE AM ist somit ein All Mountain PLUS mit 150 mm (140mm hinten).


----------



## DerMuckel (10. Mai 2012)

S-OLIVER schrieb:


> Hallo an alle,
> 
> ich bin total neu hier, allerdings jetzt schon seit mehreren Wochen auf der Suche nach dem richtigen FULLY für mich. Das es eins von Canyon werden soll ist schonmal fix
> Ob ich jetzt das AM7.0-8.0 oder XC7.0-8.0 nehme ist mir auch noch nicht so klar. Leider ist München für eine Probefahrt recht weit weg.
> ...


 
Also ich würde in diesem Modelljahr glaub ich das AM7 nehmen. Für die 500 Euro mehr bekommst Du zwar die X0 Schaltgruppe und die Avid Bremsen (ob die besser als die neuen Maguras sind, weiß ich nicht. Da gibt es aber unter Garantie was im Forum dazu) aber es ist ja nicht so, dass das AM7 mit der XT schlecht ausgestattet wäre. Und der Rest ist ja im Prinzip identisch (bis auf die Sattelstütze, die man aber für deutlich weniger als 500 Euro nachrüsten kann). Ob Du mit 112 kg Kampfgewicht die Luftfederelemente gescheit abgestimmt bekommst, wäre noch so eine Frage auf die ich leider keine Antwort weiß... ich wiege 20 kg weniger und damit geht es auf jeden Fall super   Aber vieleicht wäre das Strive oder Torque eher was für Dich (robuster).

Probefahren kannst Du übrigens auch bei den Mountain-Heroes (http://www.mountain-heroes.com/) in der Nähe von Garmisch-Patenkirchen. Da kannst Du das XC und das AM (und alle andern) vergleichen...

Gruß,
Muckel


----------



## S-OLIVER (10. Mai 2012)

Das hilft mir schonmal weiter, ich komm ja selber aus dem Maschinenbau, und da gibt es ja Belastungsgrenzen, nicht das die Kiste unter mir die Krätsche macht und das Fahrwerk nicht an die Grenze stösst! 
Gibt es hier nicht einen der annähernd meine Gewichtsklasse hat!? 
Ich tendiere auch immer mehr zu AM-Variante! 
Danke


----------



## nervy1962 (10. Mai 2012)

Hallo S-Oliver,

bin auch kein Leichtgewicht (105kg bei 193cm), aber mein Nerve AM 7.0 (2011) macht bis jetzt alles klaglos mit.
Den Dämpfer hab ich zwar relativ hoch aufgepumpt (18bar) aber das Fahrverhalten und die Dämpfercharakteristik sind super.
Wenn nur nicht meine müden Beine immer wären!!

Also von meiner Seite aus wäre ein AM schon das geeignetere Bike, außer Du willst mit Karacho die Felsen runter, dann vielleicht doch eher eins aus der Torque-Reihe.

So long

Dirk


----------



## S-OLIVER (11. Mai 2012)

Hey Super, klasse, vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten .... Falls noch jemand Erfahrungen diesbezüglich gemacht hat..... Immer gerne!


----------



## helloworld123 (13. Mai 2012)

Hat das Nachrüsten der Reverb gut geklappt beim Nerve 7.0 (2012) ? Beim Bestellen bei Canyon wird ja die Option angeboten die Reverb mitzubestellen. Diese wird ja wahrscheinlich dann nicht am Bike montiert sein, sondern das muss selbst gemacht werden, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bembel_Benji (5. Juni 2012)

Nachrüsten der Sattelstütze ist kein Thema. Ich hab mir ne XLC geholt und selbst in 5 Minuten nachgerüstet (bei Canyon die Montagehalter für die Leitung mitbestellen!). Empfinde ich übrigens als empfehlenswerte Alternative zur Reverb, da sie noch nicht mal die Hälfte kostet und tadellos ihren Dienst verrichtet.


----------



## Keks_nascher (5. Juni 2012)

Könnten die, die ein Nerve AM 7.0 in Mamba Green besitzen, vielleicht noch ein paar Bilder reinstellen?

Es gibt leider so wenige und das Rad ist einfach soooo schön. Ich überlege selber schon


----------



## Chiado (6. Juni 2012)

2011er Nerve AM in mambagreen


----------



## Drahtesel_ (7. Juni 2012)

Hier ein Bild, 2012 AM 7.0 im Canyon Showroom.


----------



## JKanzinger (8. Juni 2012)

Will ja keinen auf den Schlips treten aber seit ihr mit dem Hinterbau zufrieden?? :eck:


----------



## Drahtesel_ (9. Juni 2012)

Worauf (genau) willst du mit der Frage hinaus?

Ich bin mit dem Hinterbau zufrieden. Bis jetzt nichts negatives aufgefallen.

Hätten evtl auch hinten 150 mm (statt 140 mm) Dämpferweg realisieren können.


----------



## JKanzinger (9. Juni 2012)

Drahtesel_ schrieb:


> Worauf (genau) willst du mit der Frage hinaus?
> 
> Ich bin mit dem Hinterbau zufrieden. Bis jetzt nichts negatives aufgefallen.
> 
> Hätten evtl auch hinten 150 mm (statt 140 mm) Dämpferweg realisieren können.



Naja kenn das nerve AM nur von nem Kumpel und da is entweder das losbrechmoment viel zu hoch oder der Dämpfer rauscht wie nix durch den federweg... darauf.. und auf die allgemein SEHR progressiven canyon Hinterbauten wobei sie das scheinbar im MJ12-13 langsam in den griff bekommen


----------



## Drahtesel_ (10. Juni 2012)

Losbrechmoment ist ja Dämpferspezifisch und somit unterschiedlich. Den zweiten Punkt kann ich mir nur vorstellen, wenn der Dämpfer mit zu wenig Luft gefahren wird aber da müsste der SAG auch entsprechend groß sein.

Also für ein Viergelenker fährt es sich ziemlich linear. Aber anscheinend gibt es hier zu früheren Modelljahren durchaus Unterschiede.

Falls es dich interessiert, das ist das aktuelle Modell:

http://www.bike-magazin.de/test_technik/komplettbikes/all_mountain/canyon-nerve-am-80-x/a9647.html


----------



## Drahtesel_ (24. Juni 2012)

So, nach + 600 km hier mein Erfahrungbericht:

Canyon Nerve AM 7.0 in (Gr. S  bei SL 76 cm)

*Fangen wir am besten bei Null an, ich öffne das Paket...*


Negativ: kleine Lackabplatzer am Hinterbau. Habe es nicht reklamiert. Warum nicht?
Dachte mir das wird nicht die letzte Macke sein... für die anderen sorge ich dann mit der Zeit ​
Positiv: Fahrrad war wirklich schnell zusammen gebaut, selbst für Laien kein Hexenwerk.


*Geometrie / Ergonomie: *


Man(n) sitzt relativ aufrecht... zumindest tue ich das 


Tipp: Schalthebel / Bremshebel habe ich etwas nach Außen hin versetzt.
Grund war die Erreichtbarkeit beim Schalten und das der Zeigefinger direkt am Bremshebel sitzt.​*Uphill*:


Positiv: Durch die Absenkfunktion der Talas kann man auch Steigungen überwinden wo das Vorderrad normalweise schon den Abgang macht.
Ist nützlich aber mit der Zeit und Eingewöhnung kreigt man den Bock auch ohne die Fkt. den Berg hoch. Also "nice to have".​
(Negativ): Das Gewicht bzw die relativ schweren Laufräder ABER... man gewöhnt sich ganz einfach daran und baut entsprechend Kondition auf.
Sprich nach gewisser Zeit juckt es nicht. Hinterbau wippt ein wenig aber mit Pro Pedal lässt es sich gut unterdrücken.​*Downhill:*


Positiv*: *Der Federweg macht sich bei verblockten Trails mit Steinen / Wurzeln und allem was dazu gehört wirklich gut.
Selbst bei Sprügen (bis 80 cm) ist es immer noch vertretbar.​
Negativ: Der Hinterbau hätte m.M. nach 150 mm kriegen sollen / können. Ich habe den Dämpger mittlerweile mit so ziemlich jeder Druckstufe gefahren.
Bei Sprügen ist dieser i.d.R. als Erstes am Limit und NEIN ich setze mit dem Hinterrad nicht als erstes auf  Aber ist jetzt auch nicht so wild. Wäre halt Wünschenswert.​*
Fazit:*

Spaßmaschine, Kilometerlange Touren bis hin zu tech. anspruchsvolleren Trails mit leichten Sprüngen ist man sehr gut beraten. 
Mann sollte sich aber vor Augen halten wo der Einsatzbereich eines Bikes anfängt und endet. 
Ich wünsche mir je nach Situation mittlerweile etwas mehr Federweg / Stabilität aber das sind eben wenn es hoch kommt 20%... sollte sich dies ändern wird das AM weichen müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MikeZ (25. Juni 2012)

Prima Fazit!

Da kann ich Dir auch gleich voll zustimmen.
Mittlerweile habe ich gute (touren-lastige) 1tm mit meinem AM 9.0 hinter mir und so ziemlich die gleichen Erfahrungen gemacht.

Bei mir gab´s zum Glück keine Lackabplatzer, fahre aber auch ein Stealth-eloxiertes.
Die aufrechte Sitzposition habe ich mit einem umgedrehten 90mm-Vorbau und den Spacern darüber in den Griff bekommen.
Großes Manko bei meinem war von Anfang an die Bremse, den entsprechenden Thread gibt´s auch hier im Canyon-Forum.
Ansonsten ist das AM (für den entsprechenden Einsatzbereich) ein super Bike!

Gruß, Mike


----------



## Boardi05 (25. Juni 2012)

Kann dem Fazit auch voll zustimmen, das mit dem DÃ¤mpfer hab ich leider auch gmerkt, aber bei kleinen sprÃ¼ngen is noch alles ok.

Kleine lackschÃ¤den hatte ich auch 



 



bekam dann n 60â¬ gutschein, hat zwar fast 3 wochen gedauert, aber was solls, nun sieht man die kleinigkeiten eh nimmer da ich sie Ã¼bermalt hab


----------



## Boardi05 (29. Juni 2012)

und es gibt nun vom 2012er 7,0er einen Test

http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...-all-mountain-mtbs-um-2-000-euro.640328.2.htm


----------



## jbecki (30. Juni 2012)

Hiho,
ich habe hier mal zwei Bilder meines neuen AM 7.0 in Mamba green (Gr.L) hereingestellt!
Muss jedoch dazu sagen, dass:
 - ich die Magura Bremsen durch XT 785 Scheibenbremsen ersetzt habe,
 - den Lenker (SolidBikes), Sattel (Aldi Hausmarke- sehr gut und preiswert)  
    und Griffe (Ergon GX1) ersetzt habe.
 - habe ebenfalls eine Reverb von Canyon mitbestellt!

Das grün ist ein wenig heller als auf der canyon Webseite sichtbar, aber ich finde es bringt viel Farbe in den sonst üblichen schwarz/weiss Markt 
Aber das ist ja schließlich Geschmacksache. Es fehlen jetzt nur noch die Brems-/Schaltadapter.

Grüße
jbecki


----------



## chrisco44 (5. Juli 2012)

Hey Leute,

hab vor ein paar Tagen mein neues AM 7.0 bekommen und bin vollkommen überzeugt ))

Aber ich hätte eine Frage, und zwar: 

Wie viel bar soll ich in den Dämpfer hinten reintun bei einem Gewicht von 65 kg?

Was würdet ihr max /min empfehlen?
Hab im moment 10 bar (laut luftpumpe) und der Dämpfer geht zu weit rein meiner Meinung.
Kann ich gefahrlos Erhöhen?

mfg chrisco44


----------



## Schotterp1ste (6. Juli 2012)

Bis 20bar kannst Du den Dämpfer aufpumpen.

Aber, Fox gibt 25% SAG, dh. Pumpe mal 13bar rein, setzte dich langsam auf das Rad und nehme die normale Sitzposition ein, dabei am besten an einer Wand abstützen. Danach lässt Du dich zur Seite fallen und misst den Abstand zwischen Gummiring und Dämpfer, dieser ist der SAG. Sollten dann etwa 14mm Abstand sein. Wichtig ist, dass Du dich langsam bewegst und keine ruckartigen Bewegungen machst.

Bei der Gabel im Prinzip das selbe, auf 150mm traveln und die Gabel "weich" machen, dann schauen, dass Du auf 25% des Federgweges bzw. 35mm kommst.
Je nach Fahrer mag er es straffer oder weicher, weicher erhöht aber auch das Risiko vom Durchschlagen. Deswegen lasse ich immer etwas Luft und fahre knappe 28mm SAG an der Gabel.

Würde die Pumpe einfach mitnehmen, wenn Du das Gefühl hast, dass die Gabel bald durchschlägt, einfach 5 Psi mehr rein.

@drahtesel
Schöner Bericht, kann ihm nur zustimmen. Lackschäden sind nicht schön, kann passieren, Canyon fährt jedes Rad Probe, sollte aber nicht sein.
LRS sind wirklich schwer, dafür aber auch stabil, sehe ich nicht so als Nachteil. Das mit dem Einsatzgebiet stimmt, AM bleibt AM, aber dafür ist das Nerve schon überdurchschnittlich, mit seinen 150mm vorne 140mm hinten, eigentlich schon AM+. Ich fahr das Bike auch gerne, bin es gekauft zu haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (6. Juli 2012)

chrisco44 schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> hab vor ein paar Tagen mein neues AM 7.0 bekommen und bin vollkommen überzeugt ))
> 
> ...



Ich hab fast das selbe gewicht und hab hinten 150PSI drinnen (mitte skala, die geht ja von 0-300 und 150 is wenn die nadel senkrecht steht, glaub ich halt), damit fährt es sich ganz gut, schlägt nur noch bei sehr großen drops durch (da fällt dann der gummiring runter)


----------



## Bembel_Benji (6. Juli 2012)

Schotterp1ste schrieb:


> Bis 20bar kannst Du den Dämpfer aufpumpen.
> 
> Bei der Gabel im Prinzip das selbe, auf 150mm traveln und die Gabel "weich" machen, dann schauen, dass Du auf 25% des Federgweges bzw. 35mm kommst.
> Je nach Fahrer mag er es straffer oder weicher, weicher erhöht aber auch das Risiko vom Durchschlagen. Deswegen lasse ich immer etwas Luft und fahre knappe 28mm SAG an der Gabel.



Fox gibt für die Gabel Druckwerte an:








Ich hab meine Gabel nach dieser Tabelle eingestellt und fahre sehr gut damit. Sehr feinfühlig bei kurzen Stößen und schlägt bei Drops ~1m nicht durch.



Schotterp1ste schrieb:


> Würde die Pumpe einfach mitnehmen, wenn Du das Gefühl hast, dass die Gabel bald durchschlägt, einfach 5 Psi mehr rein..



Richtig. Hab ich auch die erste Zeit gemacht. Dauert ggf. ne Weile bis man die richtige Einstellung gefunden hat. Idealerweise sucht man sich einen Trail den man gut kennt und experimentiert mit den Einstellungen.




Schotterp1ste schrieb:


> Canyon fährt jedes Rad Probe, sollte aber nicht sein.


Gebe ich dir recht und finde ich interessant. Komischerweise hat Canyon bei der (angeblichen) Probefahrt nicht gemerkt, dass meine Bremse hinten nicht funktioniert hat.



Schotterp1ste schrieb:


> LRS sind wirklich schwer, dafür aber auch stabil, sehe ich nicht so als Nachteil


Stabil ja, aber ich sehe das Gewicht von Nachteil. Habe mir einen neuen Radsatz geleistet und allein dadurch ein gutes Pfund Gewicht eingespart, ohne Einbußen der Stabilität! Weniger Gewicht an der ungefederten Masse verbessert IMHO merklich das gesamte Fahrverhalten.


----------



## Schotterp1ste (6. Juli 2012)

Die Tabellen von Fox für Gabel und Dämpfer sehe ich als sehr guten Richtwert. Laut Tabelle sollte ich ein bissel weniger als 80 PSI fahren, praktische habe ich nun fast 90PSI drin. Anfangs, als die Gabel noch nicht gefahren war, hatte ich über 100PSI drin und den Federwegs bis auf 1,5cm ausgenutzt (23% SAG), aber seit die Gabel eingefahren ist, brauch ich weniger Druck.

Beim Dämpfer das selbe, hab nun ca. 14 bar drin. Da ich aber das Fahrwerk nun nochmal komplett neu eingestellt habe, muss ich die Pumpe auch wieder mitnehmen, bei nem Fully braucht es schon eine Zeit bis man alles richtig eingestellt hat. Werde nun auch etwas am Rebound drehen, am Hinterbau hatte ich auf ein paar Wurzeltrails das Gefühl, dass der Hinterbau nen Kick-back macht, bissel weniger Zugstufe und es sollte passen. 

Dann sollte man bei der Probefahrt schon merken, dass eine Bremse nicht funktioniert...

Bei den Reifen hat das mehr mit der Massenträgheit zu tun, selbst kleine Verbesserungen (leichtere Schläuche/Mäntel) nimmt man als Radfahrer war, weil Masse einen langen Hebelarm hat und die Masse auf einer großen Fläche verteilt ist (Felge/Mantel).


----------



## Boardi05 (6. Juli 2012)

Bei der Gabel ist der Wert von Fox ganz gut zum einfahren, danach kann man ihn leicht senken und man fährt super.

Beim Dämpfer ist der wert von Canyon aber besser, denn je nach Aufbau des Hinterbaus ist es eben unterschiedlich, aber ein sag von 15-25% ist nicht falsch. 

Am besten ist es einfach, die Pumpe mitnehmen und probieren.


----------



## Schotterp1ste (6. Juli 2012)

Das stimmt, wobei ich ein gutes Setting hatte, bis Gabel/Dämpfer eingefahren waren. Haben sich zu dem Zeitpunkt auch etwas rau angefühlt, nun sind die ziemich geschmeidig, kann nicht klagen  nur waren die etwas zu hart.
Hinterbau ist ziemlich speziell je nach Hersteller, habe nun ca. 18% eingestellt, denke das wird passen. Sonst einfach wieder etwas nachpumpen oder ablassen.


----------



## ms303 (6. Juli 2012)

Bembel_Benji schrieb:


> Stabil ja, aber ich sehe das Gewicht von Nachteil. Habe mir einen neuen Radsatz geleistet und allein dadurch ein gutes Pfund Gewicht eingespart, ohne Einbußen der Stabilität! Weniger Gewicht an der ungefederten Masse verbessert IMHO merklich das gesamte Fahrverhalten.


 
Und welchen LRS hast Du gekauft?

Kannst Du einen Link zur Bezugsquelle reinsetzen (mit Preis)?

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Bembel_Benji (6. Juli 2012)

Individual Radsatz. Erstklassige Handarbeit aus der Region! 

Felgen: No Tubes ZTR Flow
Naben: Acros .75
Speichen: Sapim CX Ray

Gebaut von German Lightness.

Hat etwas >700â¬ gekostet (nur der Radsatz).

So siehts aus:


----------



## Boardi05 (6. Juli 2012)

Schaut echt super aus

und ich sehe noch einen mit der XLC Stütze, wie zufrieden biste damit? Kannst du mir vllt ein paar Bilder von der REmote und der Kabelverlegung machen?

Danke


----------



## Bembel_Benji (6. Juli 2012)

Danke! Für das Geld muss es das auch. 

Die XLC Stütze ist IMHO eine echte Alternative zur Reverb. Die Verarbeitung ist zwar nicht so luxuriös und wesentlich einfacher wie bei Rock Shox, geht für den Preis aber voll in Ordnung und funktionieren tut sie auch 1A. Ich würde sie wieder kaufen.

Die Leitung verläuft unter dem Oberrohr und wurde mit den original Canyon Haltern festgeschraubt. Hab die Leitung lediglich noch mit einem Kabelbinder unter der Sattelklemmung fixiert. Kann man ganz gut sehen, wenn du dir das Bild in meinem Album in Originalgröße anschaust. Werde Detailbilder noch nachreichen.


----------



## Drahtesel_ (6. Juli 2012)

@Bembel Benji

der Laufradsatz sieht super aus. Hoffe fährt sich auch so.
Bezüglich der XLC Stütze wären paar Infos interessant. Ich lese immer wieder das die Teleskop Stützen zu viel Spiel haben... egal ob für 100 EUR oder 300 EUR. Wie ist die Remote Funktionalität so?

Ich sehe du kommst auch aus Hessen, bist vermutlich mehr im Taunus unterwegs? 
Komme aus der nähe von Hanau, fahre meist im Spessart durch die Gegend. 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bembel_Benji (6. Juli 2012)

> der Laufradsatz sieht super aus. Hoffe fährt sich auch so.



Aber Hallo!!! Gefühlte 250% Steigerung des Spaßfaktors in alle Richtungen! Die Kombination war auf jeden Fall ihr Geld wert!



> Ich lese immer wieder das die Teleskop Stützen zu viel Spiel haben



An meiner ist keinerlei Spiel seit dem Kauf am 02/2012 feststellbar. Und sie wurde schon bestimmt schon einige 100x betätigt (ich hab nicht mitgezählt).



> Wie ist die Remote Funktionalität so?



Naja, der Hebel gewinnt keinen Designpreis, aber er ist groß genug, die Bedienkräfte sind gering und was das wichtigste ist: er funktioniert!



> Ich sehe du kommst auch aus Hessen, bist vermutlich mehr im Taunus unterwegs?



Weniger. Meistens im Rheingauer Wald (Rüdesheim) und manchmal in Wiesbaden, oder Stromberg.


----------



## Drahtesel_ (6. Juli 2012)

Bembel_Benji schrieb:


> Aber Hallo!!! Gefühlte 250% Steigerung des Spaßfaktors in alle Richtungen! Die Kombination war auf jeden Fall ihr Geld wert!



Mich persönlich stören die Laufräder (trotz Mehrgewicht) nicht so sehr aber schaden tut's auch nicht wenn man leichtere hat.



Bembel_Benji schrieb:


> An meiner ist keinerlei Spiel seit dem Kauf am 02/2012 feststellbar. Und  sie wurde schon bestimmt schon einige 100x betätigt (ich hab nicht  mitgezählt).
> 
> Naja, der Hebel gewinnt keinen Designpreis, aber er ist groß  genug, die Bedienkräfte sind gering und was das wichtigste ist: er  funktioniert!



Hört sich gut! Ein direkter Vergleich (z.B. mit Rock Shox oder anderen) wäre Klasse aber kenne niemanden mit ner XLC.



Bembel_Benji schrieb:


> Weniger. Meistens im Rheingauer Wald (Rüdesheim) und manchmal in Wiesbaden, oder Stromberg.



Stromberg werde ich auch mal besuchen. War mal in Bingen an der FH, leider wusste ich zu dem Zeitpunkt nichts von MTB


----------



## Boardi05 (6. Juli 2012)

Ich zweifle schon seit längerem eben ob mit oder ohne Remote, da ich nirgends ein gscheides Bild bekommen hab, um zu sehen wie groß der ist.

genau wie Drahtesel bin ich an nem kleinen Erfahrungsbericht und ein paar Bilder interessiert.


----------



## Drahtesel_ (6. Juli 2012)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Ich zweifle schon seit längerem eben ob mit oder ohne Remote, da ich nirgends ein gscheides Bild bekommen hab, um zu sehen wie groß der ist.
> 
> genau wie Drahtesel bin ich an nem kleinen Erfahrungsbericht und ein paar Bilder interessiert.



bike-magazin hat da was... hab mich aber bis dato nicht angemeldet.

http://www.bike-magazin.de/test_tec...elstuetzen/teleskop-sattelstuetzen/a4026.html


----------



## Bembel_Benji (6. Juli 2012)

Es ging mir nicht nur ums Gewicht (Primärfaktor), sondern auch um Optik,  Felgenbreite und Tubeless-Fähigkeit. Aber das Weniger an Gewicht macht  sich in nicht erwarteten Maßen bemerkbar!

Ich bin auch schon Reverb gefahren und muss sagen, dass ich im Fahrbetrieb (abgesehen von der Betätigung) keinen Unterschied feststellen konnte.

Stromberg ist definitiv eine Reise wert!



> Ich zweifle schon seit längerem eben ob mit oder ohne Remote, da ich  nirgends ein gscheides Bild bekommen hab, um zu sehen wie groß der ist.



Ich hatte an meinem alten Bike die XLC ohne Remote. Funzt genau so gut, wie die mit.
Allerdings möchte ich den Hebel nicht mehr missen, da man doch schneller reagieren kann.
Man hat schneller den Hebel am Lenker gedrückt, als sich unters Gemächt zu fassen um am Hebel zu ziehen. 
Einziger Vorteil ist natürlich der nicht vorhandene Kabelsalat.


----------



## Boardi05 (6. Juli 2012)

Nja, kabelsalat hat man eh nicht so viel. 

Ich wart dann noch auf 2-3 Bilder von der Remote um mir n Bild zu machen, wie groß die ist, das wird bei mir dann kaufentscheident sein.

Reverb bin ich in Riva gfahren, feines Teil, aber die X-Fusion ohne Remote am Ghost war auch ganz fein.


----------



## Bembel_Benji (6. Juli 2012)

Den Bericht hatte ich damals in Zeitungsform gelesen.
Fazit aus meinem Hirnspeicher: Reverb Top aber teuer, Joplin hakelig, XLC Preis/Leistungssieger und die Forca war die günstigste.
Allerdings ist die Forca echter Mist. Mein Vater hatte die an seinem Scalpel und war recht schnell sehr unzufrieden.


----------



## Bembel_Benji (7. Juli 2012)

Ich hab mal schnell ein Paar Bilder gemacht. Schaut einfach in das "Mobile Uploads" Album meiner Seite. Falls jemand noch weitere Detailbilder wünscht bitte melden.
(Sorry, wenig Zeit, deswegen auch Fahrrad noch ungeputzt ;-)


----------



## Boardi05 (7. Juli 2012)

Danke, super 

is schon groß das teil, aber ich glaub ich bestell mit remote, falls es net passt geht sie halt wieder zurück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bembel_Benji (7. Juli 2012)

Die gesamte Fernbedienung ist nicht so groß. Verglichen mit der der Reverb tun die sich nicht viel. Sie sind eben anders aufgebaut. Der Hebel der XLC ist eben recht groß, was aber nicht unbedingt von Nachteil ist, denn wenn du mal ohne hinzuschauen das Ding betätigen möchtest triffst du garantiert. 
Ich kann halt noch nix über den Langzeitgebrauch sagen, da ich sie selbst auch erst seit diesem Jahr habe, aber so manche Reverb hat bis dato auch schon ihr Leben gelassen, was ich aus meinem Bekanntenkreis gehört habe.

Wie gesagt, meiner Meinung nach sehr gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis!


----------



## Drahtesel_ (7. Juli 2012)

Die Remote ist wirklich ne Worschtfinger-Variante aber gut 

Wo kann man das Teil günstig ordern?


----------



## Boardi05 (7. Juli 2012)

Ich werd sie bei Bike-Components holen


----------



## Bembel_Benji (7. Juli 2012)

Ich hab meine hier gekauft.

Weiß nicht ob das die günstigste Bezugsquelle ist, aber die machen gute Preise und sind zuverlässig.


----------



## Bembel_Benji (7. Juli 2012)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Ich werd sie bei Bike-Components holen



Zwei doofe, ein Gedanke, wie man bei uns so schön sagt.


----------



## Drahtesel_ (7. Juli 2012)

Ist auch meine Bezugsquelle fÃ¼r viele Dinge.

WeiÃ nicht ob das (mal) EinfÃ¼hrungspreise waren aber habe da teilweise Preise fÃ¼r unter 100 â¬ gelesen. Deswegen meine Frage vorhin. 

Bike-components scheint einer der gÃ¼nstigsten zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drahtesel_ (22. Juli 2012)

Ist doch ne Reverb (mit 125 mm Hub) geworden, funktioniert tip top... hätte nicht gedacht das es so praktisch ist vor allem wenn das Gelände häufig sich wechselt.


----------



## Bembel_Benji (22. Juli 2012)

Wer hat, der hat. 

Für mich ist das die Erfindung des 21. Jahrhunderts!!! Derjenige, der das Ding erfunden hat sollte den Friedensnobellpreis erhalten. Genauso wie der Erfinder der Spülmaschine und des Akku-Schraubers.


----------



## Boardi05 (24. Juli 2012)

Wo haste die Befestigungsklemmen fürs Oberrohr her? 

Muss mir auch unbedingt ne Sattelstütze mit Remote holen, aber bei mir waren keine Schrauben dabei, um ne Remoteleitung zu fixieren


----------



## Bembel_Benji (24. Juli 2012)

Die Befestigungsklemmen gibt es entweder bei Canyon direkt (kosten aber horrende 3â¬ das StÃ¼ck), oder im ZubehÃ¶r. Ich hab Canyon zwei StÃ¼ck aus den Rippen geleiert, da meine Bremse so lange in Reperatur war.

Die sind auch serienmÃ¤Ãig nicht dabei, es sei denn du bestellst das Bike direkt bei Canyon mit er Reverb.


----------



## Drahtesel_ (24. Juli 2012)

Richtig, die Sattelite Ringe kriegst du bei Canyon fÃ¼r â¬ 2,95 das Stk, mit Versand â¬ 11,80. FÃ¼r das bischen Befestigung nicht billig.


----------



## ms303 (24. Juli 2012)

Aber dann ist die Leitung wenigstens vernünftig und formschön angebracht.

Und angesichts des Neupreises vom Rad sind die  11,90 jetzt auch nicht mehr die Welt...


----------



## Boardi05 (24. Juli 2012)

und genau deshalb sollten die schon dabei sein, bei 2k â¬ nochmal was verlangen is n bissl dreist...


----------



## ms303 (24. Juli 2012)

Die sind ja auch kostenlos dabei, wenn man das Rad direkt mit der Reverb bestellt (so wie ich z. B.).

Wenn man sich erst später dafür entscheidet (und die Reverb evtl. sogar auch woanders kauft), dann lässt sich Canyon das (leider) auch bezahlen.


----------



## Drahtesel_ (24. Juli 2012)

Tipp: Man(n) kann die Reverb bis zu 30 Tagen nach Auslieferung seines Canyons zum ermäßigten Neuradpreis "nachträglich" ordern.

Als nächstes kommt ein SQLab 611 Sattel.

Der Selle Italia knarzt und fühlt sich an wie en Stück Holz unterm Ar... Hintern


----------



## ms303 (24. Juli 2012)

Den Sattel habe ich zur Zeit gerade auch auf dem Radar.

Mein Hintern tat mir am Sonntag nach 40 gemütlichen KM der Ruhr entlang schon arg weh.

Kann aber auch daran liegen, dass ich ein Paar Jahre nicht mehr gefahren bin.

Muss ich erst mal genauer testen, ob es nicht doch besser wird.

Will eigentlich nicht schon wieder Geld ausgeben.

Kannst ja mal berichten, wie der ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (24. Juli 2012)

Den Sattel hab ich nach 3 Wochen gwechselt, aber ich werd den wohl wieder wechseln...


----------



## Drahtesel_ (24. Juli 2012)

ms303 schrieb:


> Den Sattel habe ich zur Zeit gerade auch auf dem Radar.
> 
> Mein Hintern tat mir am Sonntag nach 40 gemütlichen KM der Ruhr entlang schon arg weh.
> 
> ...



Kann ich machen, hab ihn auch nur gekauft weil günstig gefunden habe.


----------



## Drahtesel_ (24. Juli 2012)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Den Sattel hab ich nach 3 Wochen gwechselt, aber ich werd den wohl wieder wechseln...



Meinst den SQLab oder den org. Selle Italia ?!


----------



## Boardi05 (24. Juli 2012)

Der selleitalia


----------



## ASQ (24. Juli 2012)

Bin hier grad am Forum überfliegen und Lese hier eure Sattelprobleme ,, bisher alle die ich kenne, haben ihren Sattel gewechselt,,, der "original" auf dem Nerve AM ist sowas von Fehlgeschlagen 
1. Zu Hart
2. Für Größere Leute zu Schmal 
3. Hat jeder den ich kenne nicht nur hintern schmerzen , sondern auch ziemlich schnell Rückenschmerzen


----------



## ms303 (24. Juli 2012)

Drahtesel_ schrieb:


> Kann ich machen, hab ihn auch nur gekauft weil günstig gefunden habe.



Quelle und Preis? (Bitte...)


----------



## Drahtesel_ (24. Juli 2012)

ms303 schrieb:


> Quelle und Preis? (Bitte...)



Hab ein neuwertigen im Bikemarkt gefunden. 
Ansonsten kannst du in der Bucht evtl. einen günstig schiessen:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/SQ-lab-611-T...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item20c889261f


----------



## ms303 (24. Juli 2012)

O.K, vielen Dank.

Hab aber auch noch keine Ahnung, welche Breite ich benötigen würde, wahrscheinlich aber breiter als 13 cm.

Läuft also doch auf einen Besuch bei "Bergetappe" hier in Essen hinaus, wo man  genau vermessen wird und leider dann auch auf den Listenpreis.


----------



## MikeZ (25. Juli 2012)

Drahtesel_ schrieb:


> Der Selle Italia knarzt und fühlt sich an wie en Stück Holz unterm Ar... Hintern



Geht mir genauso...
Den Sattel hatte ich von Anfang an auf der "Abschussliste", dann sind mir allerdings die Bremsen dazwischen gekommen.
Mittlerweile habe ich mich auch an den Sattel gewöhnt, doch seit ein paar Tagen knarzt er ganz fürchterlich....

Bei mir wird´s nach dem kommenden Zahltag ein Ergon SM3 Pro...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (25. Juli 2012)

Die Bremse steht als nächstes bei mir auf der Liste, auch wenn ich sagen muss, die geht echt gut, teilweise sogar besser als die neue XT die der Kumpel aufn HT montiert hat.


----------



## MikeZ (25. Juli 2012)

Das stimmt allerdings, gezogen hat die Elixir ganz ordentlich.
Nur das Schleifen/Quitschen habe ich nicht weg bekommen. Das Problem besteht auch noch immer, jetzt an meiner 28"-Cross-Flutsche.

Seitens der aufzubringenden Kräfte am Hebel zieht die XT aber meiner Meinung nach besser! Mehr als einen Finger habe ich bisher noch nie gebraucht...
Dafür zieht es mir jetzt regelmässig die Elixir-Bremscheiben krumm, da sind in Kürze also auch die XT-Scheiben mit Spider fällig.


----------



## Boardi05 (25. Juli 2012)

Ich bin noch mit den Maguras unterwegs, am Hebel is die XT-Leichter, aber nach längeren Abfahrten, fängt die XT immer an zu quitschen und die Magura is da noch leise, aber bei dem Punkt gehts bei mir nur noch mit 2 Finger (was mich aber net stört, brems eh immer mit 2 Finger)


----------



## spice.kabay (25. Juli 2012)

stimme zu: der sattel ist ein problem. hinten zu breit/ flach/ gerade und knarzt wie sau. ich probier jetzt noch mal meinen alten Selle Italia Flite Classic. war damals (mitte der 90er) nen echter geheimtipp. gibts bei bike components neu/ remake für 65 EUR. kein schnäppchen, aber qualität.

mit den magura bremsen bin ich eigentlich ganz zufrieden (habe aber keine erfahrung mit anderen modellen). das schleifen ging bei mir weg, als ich die schrauben an der scheibe mal alle recht fest angezogen habe. seitdem keine geräusche mehr zu hören.

hat eigentlich noch jemand außer mir probleme, die schaltung sauber einzustellen? ich habe eigentlich einiges an erfahrung damit, aber hier bekomme ich es einfach nicht hin. entweder schalten die oberen gänge sauber, oder die unteren, aber nie das gesammte ritzel. ich muss dann immer zwei gänge schalten und einen zurücknehmen. dachte schon, das liegt an der reibung in den zügen. hab die mal sauber gemacht, aber keine veränderung erlebt. ist das vielleicht ein problem mit der kette und dem slx ritzel, vielleicht nicht kompatibel zu den xt teilen?


----------



## Drahtesel_ (25. Juli 2012)

Die Magura lÃ¤sst sich super dosieren ist aber nicht bissig genug, meine Meinung.
Ich werde erstmal auf die Trickstuff BelÃ¤ge wechseln. Denke das sollte den gewÃ¼nschten Zusatzeffekt bringen bevor ich â¬ 200 - 300 in eine neue Bremse investiere.


----------



## Boardi05 (25. Juli 2012)

Hinten schaltet die schaltung sauber durch, egal ob rauf oder runter, ein oder mehrere gänge auf einmal.

Das wechseln der Beläge bringt sicher was, die dinger sind ja steinhart, hab nun 20k hm gmacht und die schaun fast gleich aus wie am ersten tag...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bembel_Benji (25. Juli 2012)

Also ich bin mit dem Originalsattel sehr zufrieden. Der saß am ersten Tag schon wie angegossen.


----------



## Drahtesel_ (25. Juli 2012)

spice.kabay schrieb:


> hat eigentlich noch jemand außer mir probleme, die schaltung sauber einzustellen? ich habe eigentlich einiges an erfahrung damit, aber hier bekomme ich es einfach nicht hin. entweder schalten die oberen gänge sauber, oder die unteren, aber nie das gesammte ritzel. ich muss dann immer zwei gänge schalten und einen zurücknehmen. dachte schon, das liegt an der reibung in den zügen. hab die mal sauber gemacht, aber keine veränderung erlebt. ist das vielleicht ein problem mit der kette und dem slx ritzel, vielleicht nicht kompatibel zu den xt teilen?



Kriege die Schaltung auch nicht 100% perfekt eingestellt.

Auf dem kleinsten Kettenblatt, schleifen die letzten 2 Gänge.

Alle anderen Gänge gehen dafür einwandfrei. Finde das auch nicht extrem schlimm da ich nicht alle Gänge fahre, die für mich wichtig sind sollen kein Mucks machen.


Was mich sehr interessiert hat ist folgendes Projekt, soll März 2013 in Serie gehen und würde da zugreifen:

http://www.vyro.com/


----------



## MikeZ (25. Juli 2012)

spice.kabay schrieb:


> hat eigentlich noch jemand außer mir probleme, die schaltung sauber einzustellen? ich habe eigentlich einiges an erfahrung damit, aber hier bekomme ich es einfach nicht hin. entweder schalten die oberen gänge sauber, oder die unteren, aber nie das gesammte ritzel. ich muss dann immer zwei gänge schalten und einen zurücknehmen. dachte schon, das liegt an der reibung in den zügen. hab die mal sauber gemacht, aber keine veränderung erlebt. ist das vielleicht ein problem mit der kette und dem slx ritzel, vielleicht nicht kompatibel zu den xt teilen?



Hast du mal geschaut, ob dein Schaltauge verbogen ist?
Die Sprünge zwischen den einzelnen Gängen lassen sich ja nicht einstellen, entweder gehen alle oder keiner...

@ Drahtesel
Kleinstes Blatt + die letzten zwei Gänge DIAGONAL???
Solltest du nicht fahren wegen exzessivem Verschleiß...


----------



## Drahtesel_ (25. Juli 2012)

MikeZ schrieb:


> Hast du mal geschaut, ob dein Schaltauge verbogen ist?
> Die Sprünge zwischen den einzelnen Gängen lassen sich ja nicht einstellen, entweder gehen alle oder keiner...
> 
> @ Drahtesel
> ...



Ich weiß, deswegen juckt es mich auch nicht das die schleifen werden ja eh nicht gefahren


----------



## MikeZ (25. Juli 2012)

Dann ist's ja gut...
Diese zwei Gänge wirst Du auch schwerlich einstellen können. Der Mitnehmer des Umwerfers müsste auch extrem breit sein, damit alle Kettenwinkel ohne Schleifen durch gehen.

Früher ging das ohne Probleme, allerdings waren die Schalthebel da auch am Unterrohr montiert und hinten gab´s nur 6 Ritzel zur Auswahl...


----------



## Bembel_Benji (25. Juli 2012)

Drahtesel_ schrieb:


> http://www.vyro.com/



Das klingt ja mal höchst interessant!
Quasi ne Hammerschmidt nur in leicht. Ich bin gespannt, wie sich das entwickelt.


----------



## Bembel_Benji (25. Juli 2012)

Aber wo wir gerade beim Antrieb sind: Habt ihr auch das Problem, dass euch ständig beim treten beim downhill die Kette vorne runter fällt? Hatte ich mehrfach! Vom "ins leere Treten" bis Chainsuck war alles dabei.
Hab jetzt ne Kettenführung und seitdem ist Ruhe.


----------



## ASQ (25. Juli 2012)

MikeZ schrieb:


> Das stimmt allerdings, gezogen hat die Elixir ganz ordentlich.
> Nur das Schleifen/Quitschen habe ich nicht weg bekommen. Das Problem besteht auch noch immer, jetzt an meiner 28"-Cross-Flutsche.



1. Hin und wieder die 2 Schrauben Lösen, die am Postmount sind. Bremse 1-2 mal Pumpen und Gezogen halten und dabei die 2 Schrauben wieder Festziehen. Die ist vor allem zu tun, wenn das Rad neu ist und es anfängt zu Rubbeln beim Bremsen. (Meißt hinten)
2. Ab und an die Scheiben mit Bremsenreiniger Säubern, vor allem nach Regen, denn da klebt dann der ganze Straßendreck dran.

Und schon ist Ruhe und alles läuft sauber ,, ein aufwand von nichtmal 5min.


----------



## Drahtesel_ (28. Juli 2012)

Sodele.... Sattel ist da. Erster Eindruck: ich habe eine Bannenkiste gegen ne (sportliche) Couch getauscht 

Wie er sich auf Touren macht folgt noch... evtl zu früh gefreut..


----------



## Bembel_Benji (28. Juli 2012)

Feiner Sessel. 

Was mich aber noch mehr interessiert: Wo hast du denn den Fizik Abdeckring der Sattelstütze her? Der hat was edles!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drahtesel_ (28. Juli 2012)

Bembel_Benji schrieb:


> Feiner Sessel.
> 
> Was mich aber noch mehr interessiert: Wo hast du denn den Fizik Abdeckring der Sattelstütze her? Der hat was edles!



Den Ring gibts z.B. hier:

http://r2-bike.com/fizik-schmutz-abstreifer-sattelstuetze-cyrano

Hab meinen bei nem Fahrrad Händler gekriegt.

Kannst auch beruhigt zu 31,6 mm Durchmesser greifen. Passt genau so gut bei unserem Sattelrohrdurchmesser.



Und hält den Dreck fern...


----------



## Bembel_Benji (29. Juli 2012)

Wurde soeben bestellt!


----------



## elsia (29. Juli 2012)

Hallo liebe Canyon Gemeinde.

Das AM 7.0 hat es in die engere Auswahl für meinen Fullyeinstieg geschafft. Aufgrund meiner Größe stellt sich aber die Frage, ob sich ein Nerve AM 7.0 überhaupt ausgeht. Deshalb schwanke ich noch zwischen XC, AM oder andere Marke.

Ich bin 165 cm groß/klein und habe eine Schrittlänge von 73 cm. Bei meinem Hardtail Cube Reaction fahre ich ein 16" mit 1 cm Sattelüberhöhung bei umgedrehtem Vorbau.

Laut PPS komme ich auf 16,5" (S), bei Mailanfrage bei Canyon auf XS und die Empfehlung, dass mir ein XC W von der Geo besser passen würde.

Das XC finde ich ja auch klasse, aber das AM hätte halt mehr Reserven, die ich hier in den Alpen irgendwie schon gerne hätte. Laut Canyon wird es auch bei den 2013 Modellen kein AM W geben.

Hat vielleicht jemand Vergleichswerte? Probefahrt ist laut Thread bei mir in der Nähe leider nicht möglich.

thx


----------



## Bembel_Benji (29. Juli 2012)

elsia schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Cube Gemeinde.



???
Falsche Abteilung? 

Ich bin 1,80 m groß und fahre Größe M und bin mit der Geometrie sehr zufrieden. meine Frau ist 1,74 m und kann durchaus auch mit meinem Bike fahren. Sie sitzt dann allerdings schon ne ganze Ecke sportlicher drauf als ich.
Ich möchte mal grob geschätzt behaupten, dass wenn du dir Größe S mit nem ggf kürzerem Vorbau nimmst, dass das passen könnte. Allerdings wirst du dann wahrscheinlich immer noch recht sportlich drauf sitzen.

Falls du gar keine Alternative findest, solltest du dir überlegen einen Kurzurlaub in Koblenz zu machen, oder bestellen auf die Gefahr hin, dass es nicht passen könnte.


----------



## Deleted176859 (29. Juli 2012)

Drahtesel_ schrieb:


> Sodele.... Sattel ist da. Erster Eindruck: ich habe eine Bannenkiste gegen ne (sportliche) Couch getauscht
> 
> Wie er sich auf Touren macht folgt noch... evtl zu früh gefreut..



Keine Angst, wenn du die richtige Breite gekauft hast wirst du ihn nach einer kurzen Einfahrzeit lieben...!!! Ich fahre den 611 seit drei Jahren auf meinen AMs, hatte noch keinen besseren unterm Popo...! Gerade bei langen Touren ist der Sattel sehr angenehm. Ist sein Geld wirklich wert...!!!


----------



## elsia (29. Juli 2012)

Bembel_Benji schrieb:


> ???
> Falsche Abteilung?



Fauxpas korrigiert


----------



## Drahtesel_ (29. Juli 2012)

elsia schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Canyon Gemeinde.
> 
> Das AM 7.0 hat es in die engere Auswahl für meinen Fullyeinstieg geschafft. Aufgrund meiner Größe stellt sich aber die Frage, ob sich ein Nerve AM 7.0 überhaupt ausgeht. Deshalb schwanke ich noch zwischen XC, AM oder andere Marke.
> 
> ...



S wird dir mit Sicherheit passen.

Fahre selbst ein S mit 169 cm und SL 77.

Vergleich mal andere Hersteller mit Rahmengröße S / 16,5", Canyon baut hier ein Tick kleiner.

Wenn du die Alpen vor der Haustür hast würde ich persönlich unter einem AM nicht gucken, eher aufwärts Richtung Strive.


----------



## Boardi05 (29. Juli 2012)

In den Alpen ist ein XC einfach nix gscheids, hab das AM aber hätte wohl eher das Strive nehmen sollen


----------



## Drahtesel_ (29. Juli 2012)

klitschbeen schrieb:


> Keine Angst, wenn du die richtige Breite gekauft hast wirst du ihn nach einer kurzen Einfahrzeit lieben...!!! Ich fahre den 611 seit drei Jahren auf meinen AMs, hatte noch keinen besseren unterm Popo...! Gerade bei langen Touren ist der Sattel sehr angenehm. Ist sein Geld wirklich wert...!!!



Wegen der Breite habe ich auch schon überlegt, habe den SQlab mit 13 cm Breite geholt. Ich rutsche jetzt seitlich nicht weg oder so aber ein Vergleich wäre trotzdem gut gewesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bembel_Benji (29. Juli 2012)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> In den Alpen ist ein XC einfach nix gscheids, hab das AM aber hätte wohl eher das Strive nehmen sollen



Das kommt glaube ich eher auf die eigene Fahrweise drauf an.

Mein Dad (fährt BMC) war demletzt eine Woche in den Dolomiten und er sagte dass sein Speedfox (XC) genau richtig für diese Tour gewesen sei. Mit dem Trailfox (AM) wäre er nicht nicht glücklich geworden.

Bei mir wäre es genau anders rum gewesen.


----------



## Schotterp1ste (30. Juli 2012)

elsia schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Canyon Gemeinde.
> 
> Das AM 7.0 hat es in die engere Auswahl für meinen Fullyeinstieg geschafft. Aufgrund meiner Größe stellt sich aber die Frage, ob sich ein Nerve AM 7.0 überhaupt ausgeht. Deshalb schwanke ich noch zwischen XC, AM oder andere Marke.
> 
> ...


167cm und SL75 ---> Größe S passt genial!

Hab das AM 7.0 und freue mich jedes mal, wenn ich den Waldpanzer (wie meine Kumpels es nennen) ausführen kann. Liegt mit gut eingestelltem Fahrwerk satt aufem Trail, Uphill kann man damit auch sehr sehr gut fahren, dank dem traveln der Gabel. Sonst kann man sagen, dass es sehr stabil ist und die Ausstattung für das Geld echt sehr gut passt.

Musste mich auch zwischen XC und AM entscheiden, da ich gerne Drops springe, viele Wurzeltrails fahre und einfach Reserven haben wollte, hab ich das AM 7.0 genommen. Bisher hatte ich nie das Gefühl, dass ich an die Grenzen des Bikes gekommen bin, anders als mit meinem HT, welches schon arg was mitmachen musste


----------



## nmk (30. Juli 2012)

Drahtesel_ schrieb:


> Sodele.... Sattel ist da. Erster Eindruck: ich habe eine Bannenkiste gegen ne (sportliche) Couch getauscht
> 
> Wie er sich auf Touren macht folgt noch... evtl zu früh gefreut..



Kannst Du ein Bild von der Reverb posten, wenn sie zusammengedrückt ist? Ich habe jetzt auch eine nachgerüstet (am XC) und bin mit der Führungsverlegung noch nicht ganz glücklich. Mal ist die Führung innerhalb der Wippe, mal ausserhalb...


----------



## Boardi05 (30. Juli 2012)

hab sie am ende zwar n bissl länger gelassen, aber es schaut so aus, die leitung bleibt immer auserhalb der wippe

einmal oben 






und einmal unten


----------



## Bembel_Benji (30. Juli 2012)

So siehts bei mir auch aus. Ich hab noch oberhalb der Sattelstützenklemmung die Leitung mit einem Kabelbinder lose fixiert, damit sie noch etwas mehr führung nach unten bekommt. Bei Canyon gibt es nen speziellen Schlauchbinder, geht aber auch so.


----------



## Boardi05 (30. Juli 2012)

Ich hab unter der klemmung die führung draufgemacht die dabei war, werd mal 2 bilder mit finaler kabellänge machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ms303 (30. Juli 2012)

So sieht das bei mir aus.

Canyon hat diese von Bembl_Benji erwähnte Schlauchleitungsführung angebracht.

Leider hat der Monteur die Leitung der Reverb insgesamt etwas zu lang gelassen (wahrscheinlich weil der nicht genau wusste, wie weit ich die Stütze hinaus ziehen werde).

Die Leitung bleibt aber immer vor der Wippe.


----------



## Boardi05 (30. Juli 2012)

Bei mir schauts nun genau so aus, nur die leitung ist n bissl kürzer, aber nicht viel


----------



## Drahtesel_ (31. Juli 2012)

FRAGE AN DIE AM PILOTEN:

seit ihr mit der Lenkerbreite / Vorbaulange zufrieden?


----------



## ms303 (31. Juli 2012)

Lenkerbreite finde ich soweit in Ordnung (habe noch die Ergon GP3 dran).

Überlege aber, den Vorbau zu ändern (länger), da ich relativ lange Arme habe.

Bin über das Syntace VRO-System gestolpert, das ich sehr interessant finde, weil es ja sehr flexibel ist.


----------



## Boardi05 (31. Juli 2012)

Ich bin mit der lenkeinheit voll zufrieden, passt super, nur auf ganz steilen anstiegen wär ein schmälerer lenker ab und zu feiner

Send from my Galaxy S II with Tapatalk


----------



## Bembel_Benji (31. Juli 2012)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Ich bin mit der lenkeinheit voll zufrieden, passt super, nur auf ganz steilen anstiegen wär ein schmälerer lenker ab und zu feiner
> 
> Send from my Galaxy S II with Tapatalk



100% Zustimmung!
Ich mache es bergauf so, dass ich immer mal umgreife, sprich ich halte nicht die Griffe fest, sondern die Bremse.


----------



## Drahtesel_ (31. Juli 2012)

Ich persönlich finde den 710 mm Syncros soweit auch "OK" aber frage mich wie sich ein 730 mm Lenker machen würde... finde bei nem längeren Prügel hat man einfach mehr Gewalt  aber wie es mit der Wendigkeit aussieht würde mich interessieren.

Evtl teste ich es mal.


----------



## Bembel_Benji (31. Juli 2012)

Warst du denn schon mal in der Situation mehr "Gewalt" zu brauchen?
Ich denke nicht, dass 1cm auf jeder Seite mehr ausmachen würde.
Ich finde das Lenkverhalten einwandfrei, außerdem hätte ich mit einem noch breiterem Lenker auf manchen Trails ziemliche Probleme zwischen den Bäumen durch zu kommen.


----------



## Boardi05 (31. Juli 2012)

Das problem mit den bäumen kenn ich, geht so schon teilweise eng zu, aber ich find die breite perfekt, passt super und da die bremse und schalthebel relativ weit weg vom gummigriff sind, kann man bergauf auch den lenker n bissl weiter innen halten.


----------



## ms303 (1. August 2012)

Mal eine andere Frage zur Reverb:

Wenn ich nicht auf dem Bike sitze (also daneben stehe) und dann die Reverb nach unten drücke, dann fällt mir folgendes auf:

Drücke ich an der Sattelspitze oder mittig den Sattel nach unten, dann ist alles gut, d. h. es flutscht so, wie es sein soll.

Aber wenn ich den Knopf am Lenker drücke und versuche, den Sattel mit Druck auf den hinteren Teil/Rand des Sattels zu versenken, dann hakt es ganz böse.

Es funktioniert kaum bis schlecht...

Irgendwie scheint die Reverb sich da zu verhaken.

Ist das bei Euch auch so?

Spiel scheint sie nicht zu haben, aber so ganz normal scheint mir das auch nicht zu sein.

Eventuell ein Garantiefall?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (1. August 2012)

Mir ist genau das selbe aufgefallen, ist aber normal, bei 12cm hub muss sich das teil ja leicht verkeilen wenn man es "falsch" belastet


----------



## spice.kabay (1. August 2012)

hab das gleiche beobachtet, mir aber nichts dabei gedacht. richtig gut funktioniert das teil eben nur, wenn man drauf sitzt. so soll es ja auch sein


----------



## ms303 (1. August 2012)

O.K., dann ist es ja gut.

Hätte bei meinem Glück auch sein können, dass das nur bei mir so ist.

Danke Euch...


----------



## elsia (3. August 2012)

Drahtesel_ schrieb:


> S wird dir mit Sicherheit passen.
> Fahre selbst ein S mit 169 cm und SL 77...





Boardi05 schrieb:


> In den Alpen ist ein XC einfach nix gscheids, hab das AM aber hätte wohl eher das Strive nehmen sollen





Schotterp1ste schrieb:


> 167cm und SL75 ---> Größe S passt genial!...Uphill kann man damit auch sehr sehr gut fahren, dank dem traveln der Gabel...


Vielen Dank für eure Info. 
Klingt schon mal nicht schlecht. Wichtig ist mir, dass es im Uphill auch gut geht, da ich oft Touren mit 1500 Höhenmetern oder mehr mache und dabei hie und da das Bike auch mal für eine Stunde geschultert werden muss.

Ich werde wohl am ersten September mal die Eurobike besuchen müssen, ist ja nicht weit weg


----------



## spice.kabay (3. August 2012)

das nerve AM ist schon recht schwer im vergleich zu marathon bikes, aber immer noch gut zu schultern. ich würde aber nicht zu lange mit der auswahl warten, da erfahrungsgemäß recht früh gegen ende des jahres viele bikes ausverkauft sind. nachschub kommt dann meistens erst zum jahreswechsel.


----------



## Drahtesel_ (3. August 2012)

So, kleines Update:

Trickstuff TS 830NG gegen Magura Type 7.1. Performance für die Vorderbremse.

Wie man auf den ersten Blick sieht haben die Trickstuff Beläge etwas weniger Fläche und Radius um die Kontur der Bremsscheibe aufzunehmen. Bremsbelagstärke war auf den ersten Blick gleich, wobei die Magura schon paar km runter hat.

Bin nur paar Meter auf dem Hof gerollt. Wie die neuen Beläge wirklich "zupacken" berichte ich paar Kilometer später...


----------



## Bembel_Benji (4. August 2012)

Ist die Magura denn so schlecht??? Ich bin mit meiner Avid eigentlich sehr zufrieden und sehe dort auch kein Änderungs-/Verbesserungsbedarf.
Außer beim Gewicht vielleicht.


----------



## Drahtesel_ (4. August 2012)

Bembel_Benji schrieb:


> Ist die Magura denn so schlecht??? Ich bin mit meiner Avid eigentlich sehr zufrieden und sehe dort auch kein Änderungs-/Verbesserungsbedarf.
> Außer beim Gewicht vielleicht.



Schlecht ist sie nicht. Lässt sich sehr gut dosieren aber ist mir persönlich nicht bissig genug. Ich bremse auch meist mit einem Finger. We will see...

Wollte erstmal 20 EUR ausgeben bevor da der Faktor 10 davor steht.

Die Avid Elixir 3 ist auch ne Topbremse im Preis /Leistungsvergleich


----------



## Bembel_Benji (4. August 2012)

Ok.

Ja, wie gesagt, ich bin sehr zufrieden und ich hab mir die Bremse auch so gestellt, dass ich bequem mit nur einem Finger Bremsen kann.
Hatte nie das Gefühl nicht rechtzeitig zum stehen zu kommen, oder dass mir der Zeigefinder vom bremsen abfällt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drahtesel_ (5. August 2012)

Gestern kleine Tour gemacht ca. 30 km, muss sagen die Beläge haben sich gelohnt! Bremse packt wesentlich besser zu. 

Anbei zwei Bilder was ich gestern unterwegs entdeckt habe  irgendwelche Jungs haben bei uns in der Nähe ne richtig anspruchsvolle Downhillstrecke zusammengebastelt... 70% von den ganzen Sachen bin ich nicht gefahren heh.


----------



## Bembel_Benji (5. August 2012)

Das sieht ja sehr ansehnlich aus.
Hat ja schon Flowtrail Charakter. 

Leider muss man sowas im etwas zwiegespalten betrachten. Einerseits toll, dass sich Leute in ihrer Freizeit da hinstellen und sowas bauen, auf der anderen Seite ist es illegal und schürt die bekannten Diskusionen.


----------



## Drahtesel_ (5. August 2012)

Bembel_Benji schrieb:


> Das sieht ja sehr ansehnlich aus.
> Hat ja schon Flowtrail Charakter.
> 
> Leider muss man sowas im etwas zwiegespalten betrachten. Einerseits toll, dass sich Leute in ihrer Freizeit da hinstellen und sowas bauen, auf der anderen Seite ist es illegal und schürt die bekannten Diskusionen.



Es wird geduldet, nicht mehr und nicht weniger... sollte sich die Gesetzteslage durch das Bikeverbot ändern oder irgendwelche Zwischenfälle geben kann sich das Schlagartig ändern.

Aber in dem Moment wo ich das entdeckt habe dachte ich mir nur 
Habe mir gestern gewünscht ich hätte ein Enduro / Freerider und paar Protektoren dabei. 

Mache mal Fotos wenn wieder dort bin... Stellenweise habe ich mich gefragt "Wer hat die Eier hier zu springen?"


----------



## spice.kabay (5. August 2012)

sind das die sprünge, für die man die eier braucht? sehen von vorne gar nicht so wild aus. vielleicht täuschts auf dem foto auch. sehen aber gut gebaut aus. bei uns gibts auch so ein paar schanzen. sind auch nicht erlaubt, halten sich aber schon ne weile. vielleicht werden sie geduldet, weil sie neben dem weg liegen und daher keinen wanderer belästigen.


----------



## Bembel_Benji (5. August 2012)

Gut, es gibt auch zwei, drei Stellen an denen bei uns gebaut wurde. Da verhält sich das ähnlich: Nicht wirklich erlaubt, aber gedultet.

Allerdings muss ich space.kabey recht geben. Auf den Bildern sehen die Teile nicht wirklich schlimm aus. Sehr ähnlich der Rampen auf dem Flowtrail und die nehme ich komplett mit (zumindest die roten). 

Protektoren sind selbstverständlich generell von Vorteil, aber glaub mir, man braucht keinen Freerider/Enduro um kasse Dinger zu springen. Es gibt Sicherheit, klar, aber funktionieren tut es selbst mit nem Hardtail. Hab da schon die wildesten Dinger gesehen.
Das einzige was man braucht sind dicke Eier und ne ggf gute Krankenversicherung.


----------



## Drahtesel_ (6. August 2012)

Hab wie gesagt nicht jede Stelle fotografiert aber Sprünge aus 1,5 m - 2 m... ich weiß nicht. Gehen tut es bestimmt aber m.M. nach ist das schon grenzwertig. Aber muss jeder selber entscheiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spice.kabay (6. August 2012)

1- 2 meter würde ich auch nicht springen. bei mir ist unter nem meter schluss, hab ja kind und frau


----------



## Bembel_Benji (7. August 2012)

Es kommt auf das Gesamtkonzept drauf an. Es gibt Sprünge mit 30 cm die würde ich nicht mitnehmen, da die so eng, steil und verzwickt sind, dass ich viel zu viel Schiss hätte die mitzunehmen. Auf der anderen Seite gibt es Rampen über einem Meter die mir gar nix ausmachen.

Ich übe hin und wieder mal Drops, um mir etwas den Schrecken der Höhe zu nehmen. Wir haben neben der Kirche eine sehr schöne Mauer auf der man sich Centimeterweise steigern kann.






Bin jetzt bei ca. 1,20 Meter. Muss aber jetzt auch feststellen, dass das Fahrwerk so langsam anfängt gequält zu werden. Landungen ins flache sind eben ne Nummer belastender.

Aber wenn es mich mal bretzeln sollte, habe ich es nicht weit bis zu unserem Herrgott und der Spruch für den Grabstein ist auch schon gesichert. 
BTW: Ich hab auch Frau und Kinder. Von daher werde ich auch nicht das Ende der Mauer erreichen!


----------



## spice.kabay (7. August 2012)

der spruch ist super!


----------



## Boardi05 (7. August 2012)

is echt ne nette mauer, aber wie immer isses ein teil der kirche und da sollte man dann doch nicht mit dem bike rumspringen


----------



## Bembel_Benji (7. August 2012)

Die Mauer gehört zu diesem 2. Weltkrieg Denkmal, dass direkt neben der Kirche steht. Wenn beschwert sich glaube ich Stadt. Aber auch hier ist es wie überall: Wenn man ein Paar Faxen machen möchte, wird man schief angesehen.


----------



## FAMOUSsas. (9. August 2012)

Bembel_Benji schrieb:


> Aber wo wir gerade beim Antrieb sind: Habt ihr auch das Problem, dass euch ständig beim treten beim downhill die Kette vorne runter fällt? Hatte ich mehrfach! Vom "ins leere Treten" bis Chainsuck war alles dabei.
> Hab jetzt ne Kettenführung und seitdem ist Ruhe.




Hallo, das selbe Problem hatte ich am Wochenende auch... Welche Kettenführung hast du denn montiert? Evtl. auch n Bild dazu?

Danke schonmal !


----------



## Bembel_Benji (9. August 2012)

FAMOUSsas. schrieb:


> Hallo, das selbe Problem hatte ich am Wochenende auch... Welche Kettenführung hast du denn montiert? Evtl. auch n Bild dazu?
> 
> Danke schonmal !



Ich hab mir ne Bionicon C.Glide 2.0 gegönnt, obwohl für so wenig Material unverschämt teuer. Funktioniert soweit ganz gut, wobei mir gestern wieder die Kette runter geflogen ist. War allerdings auch ein extrem ruppiger Trail.

So siehts aus:





(Sorry für die schlechte Qualität, war gerade schnell mit dem Handy geschossen)


----------



## ms303 (9. August 2012)

Hallo,

hab da mal ne kurze Frage:

Kann mir (bitte) jemand verraten, welche Länge der Vorbau hat, den Canyon Original am 7.0 Modelljahr 2012 verbaut hat (Syncros AM V2)?

Hab's nicht so mit dem messen... (keine Ahnung, wo oder wie ich das Zentimetermass anlegen muss...)

Und auf der Homepage habe ich keine Infos darüber gefunden (oder ich bin blind...).

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Schotterp1ste (10. August 2012)

Welche Rahmengröße?

Bei Größe "S" hat der Vorbau 60mm.


----------



## MikeZ (10. August 2012)

Schotterp1ste schrieb:


> Welche Rahmengröße?



Bei Größe M sind´s 70mm...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ms303 (10. August 2012)

Hab eins in L.

Dürften dann wahrscheinlich 80mm sein, oder?

Mist, ich dachte, es wären 90mm.

Ich wollte einen 2cm längeren Vorbau und habe blind einen 110er bestellt (und beretis verbaut...).

Selber schuld, erst fragen, dann kaufen.

Konnte aber noch nicht fahren, mal sehen, ob es trotzdem geht.


----------



## roulyourboat (10. August 2012)

Hallo 

Habe mir vor zwei Monaten ein Nerve AM 7.0 gegönnt. Mein erstes Bike und es macht unglaublich viel Spass 

Allerdings habe ich nach meinem letzten Ausflug bemerkt, dass sich die Schraube des mittleren Wippen-Lagers (das an der Sattelstütze) gelöst hat. Weiss jemand das korrekte Drehmoment dafür?

Gabs nicht mal irgendwo eine Übersicht über die Drehmomente? Habe sie leider trotz Suchfunktion nicht gefunden.

Grüsse aus der Schweiz


----------



## Boardi05 (10. August 2012)

Die Drehmomente stehn alle im Handbuch, wenn ich mich nicht irre


----------



## Bembel_Benji (10. August 2012)

Ansonsten bei Canyon anrufen. Die sollten dir das sagen können.


----------



## zouk (11. August 2012)

Hallo leute,
bin gerade neu aufm forum, und möchte mich schon seit längere ein fully kaufen. Nun hab ich ein budjet von bis zu 2 tsd euros, und versuche mich damit das beste rauszusuchen.
ich möchte anfangen trails zu fahren, muss allerdings noch bergauf fahren können und strassefähig bis zum trail muss es auch sein ^^ 

Also meine 2 besten wahl sind der canyon am 7.0 in grün (allerdings hab ich zweifel ob die farbe in der realität wirklich so toll ist wie aufm internet seite) und der Bulls Wild mojo 2. 

fur canyon spricht die fox federung und die anscheinend ein stück bessere bremse
fur den bulls spricht die steckaxe hinten was der canyon nicht hat, die teilweise xtr-schaltung und dass ich dann auch ein händler habe und nicht aufm internet kaufe.

Kann mich jemand weiter helfen ? also lohnen sich sich wirklich die fox- federung im vergleich zu den RS rvelation RL ? und wie gut ist den rahm bei bulls bikes ?

oder könnten noch andere räder in frage kommen ?

Danke für den antworten


----------



## roulyourboat (11. August 2012)

Hallo zouk 

Vergleichswerte zwischen Fox und RS habe ich leider nicht. Mit meinem Nerve AM 7.0 bin ich jedenfalls sehr zufrieden. Habe gerade heute wieder 1000hm rauf und auch wieder runter abgespult. 

Eine kleine Übersicht über Bikes in deinem Preisrahmen gibt dir der Test vom Mountainbike-Magazin. Testresultate sind wie immer mit Vorsicht zu geniessen. Besser mal probefahren.

http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...-all-mountain-mtbs-um-2-000-euro.640328.2.htm


----------



## zouk (12. August 2012)

Danke fur die antwort ! Ich hab den artikel bereits gelesen und der Bulls und canyon kommen beide mit der note sehr gut raus. Anscheinend soll der bulls agiler sein, dafür aber nicht so gut wenns schneller und häftiger wird. 

Hat jemand eigentlich schon was gehört von diese Wild Mojo ? Die Kinematik und ausstatung (bis auf die rock shox federung woruber ich nicht so viel weiss) gefallen mir gut, bleibt die frage ob der bike langfrisitg auch solid ist ?

Ist halt echt die frage ob der canyon wirklich besser ist, ich muss gestehen ich kaufe schon lieber beim händler ^^ .
ich werde auf jeden fall den tage probieren den bulls probe zu fahren, leider ist mir koblenz zu weit um den andere zu testen


----------



## Bembel_Benji (13. August 2012)

Also einen direkten Vergleich zwischen Fox und Rock Shox habe ich auch nicht. Ich möchte aber mal behaupten, dass der Otto-Normal-Verbraucher auch keinen Unterschied feststellen wird. Im Enduro Bereich hat RS wohl etwas die Nase vorne, zumindest was meine Kumpels berichten.
Ich bin mit den Fox Elementen auch zufrieden. Die Gabel wird auf ruppigen Wurzeltrails recht hart, aber da fehlt auch schlicht der Federweg, kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Revelation da zaubern kann.
Zur Steckachse hinten: Im Allmountain Bereich m.M. nach nicht relevant. Ich bin das Radon meines Bruders gefahren und konnte nicht feststellen, dass da hinten irgendwas steifer ist. Ich glaube gute Laufräder machen mehr aus, als ne Steckachse hinten.
Das könntest du übrigens auch in deine Auswahl mit aufnehmen: Radon Slide AM 7.0 -> klick


----------



## zouk (13. August 2012)

Den Slide am 7.0 hatte ich eig auch im wahl, aber auf die internet seite von radon steht wenn man es bestellen möchte dass das rad bereits ausverkauft ist. Wisst ihr ob es bald wieder auf den markt kommt oder muss man bis zum nächsten Modell von 2013 warten ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bembel_Benji (13. August 2012)

Ausverkauft?!?!? Anfang August!!!???!!! 
Ruf doch mal an und frag nach. Aber das wäre doch schon der Hammer!!!


----------



## Schotterp1ste (13. August 2012)

@bembel
Wenn die Gabel bei Wurzeltrails hart wird, liegt das am Rebound, diesen kann man noch etwas feintunen und einen Kompromiss finden. Wenn man diesen etwas "langsamer" einstellt, steckt die Gabel Wurzelteppiche, auch längere, besser weg. 

Ausverkauft kann schon sein, ab Herbst kann man die 2013er Modelle bestellen, die dann Anfang 2013 ausgeliefert werden, so stand es @facebook bei Radon.

@zouk
Den Fox Gabeln wird ein sensibleres Ansprechverhalten zugeschrieben, wie das in Wirklichkeit/Erfahrung ist, kann ich dir nicht sagen. Was ich bei RS wesentlich besser finde, ist die Wartung der Federelemente. Fox Gabel müssen alle 30h gewartet werden und der Dämpfer alle 100h, das kostet richtig Geld, nur so behält man die 2 Jahre Garantie. Bei RS sind die Service Intervalle länger und man kann diese mit etwas Geschick und passendem Werkzeug auch selbst machen.

Wenn man auch selbst am Rad schraubt und etwas Werkzeug daheim hat, kann man auch zu einem Versender greifen, schraubt man selbst eher weniger und hat gerne den Service eines Händlers kann man eben vor Ort kaufen - hat alles seine Vor- und Nachteile. Versender hat meistens die bessere Preis/Leistung, weil der Mittelsmann und der Service entsprechend weg fällt.

Was die Bremsen an geht, die Shimano SLX und XT Bremsen aus 2012 sind richtig gut, sollen sehr gut beißen, standfest sein und robust. Auf das XTR Schaltwerk würde ich nicht zu viel geben, irgendwann ist der Punkt erreicht, bei dem es in den Leichtbau geht und das Gewicht zu Lasten der Standfestigkeit kommt.

Sprich, komplette XT Gruppe ist was feines, SLX und XT reicht auch schon, eine robuste und langlebige Sache. XTR ist auch nett, aber eben auch ne gute Spur teurer und teils weniger Standfest.


----------



## zouk (13. August 2012)

Danke sehr

naja, also wie ich das sehe spricht alles für den bulls wild mojo 2. Selber am rad rumschrauben tue ich gerne, kenn mich auch einigermassen aus und alle werkzeuge hab ich auch alles hier.

Also zu den bike, der bulls kostet ja 1999.-, wäre also nicht teurer als canyon oder radon. dafür hat es 2 steckackse (vllt nicht unbedingt notwendig, aber super wenn vorhanden! ) , rs federelemente die ich dann also selber reparieren kann falls nötig, und die xtr schaltung was auch positiv ist. Meine meinung nach hält der bulls mindestens der Preis-leistung verhältniss der canyon/radon, und dann hab ich sogar einen händler.
http://www.bulls.de/modelle/all-mountain/wild-mojo-2.html

Sieht mich also so aus, als ob es einen klugen wahl wäre.

Ich werde aber trotzdem noch bei radon anrufen


----------



## zouk (13. August 2012)

Und der slide am 5.0 ist auch nicht mehr verfügbar, ich glaube wirklich dass sie schon alle ausverkauft sind, was fur ein scheiss !! Anscheinend ab dem Herbst könnte man die neu slide am bestellen, allerdings haben die anscheinend ein ganz anderen rahm was mich an Giant denken lässt von der form. Bleibt die frage was ab "Herbst" bedeutet...?


----------



## Bembel_Benji (13. August 2012)

Das ist echt der Knaller!!! 

Häng dich nicht unbedingt an dem XTR Schaltwerk auf. Das ist zwar gut, aber das Ding kocht auch nur mit Wasser. Je einheitlicher die ganzen Komponenten sind um so besser. (Meine Meinung)
Aber vom Prinzip spricht wirklich nichts gegen das Bulls.
Leg dir allerdings nach ein Paar Euronen auf die Seite für ne absenkbare Stütze. Ganz wichtig!!!


----------



## zouk (13. August 2012)

Ja, da geb ich dir recht. Wenn ich es nehme werde ich richtig krass aufm schaltwerk aufpassen müssen. 

Weiss sonst jemand ab wann könnten die neue radon 2013 zu kaufen sein ? Ich meine wenn sie sich richtig lohnen wäres doof dass ich mich jetzt den bulls kaufe und in 2 wochen mit den preis ein besseren slide hätte kaufen können...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bembel_Benji (13. August 2012)

Wenn du bis Ende des Jahres, bzw Anfang nächstes Jahr wartest kannst du die Reste günstig mitnehmen. Kann allerdings passieren, dass du genau dein gewünschtes Bike allerdings nicht mehr bekommst.
Ist bisschen Lotto spielen.


----------



## zouk (13. August 2012)

Ne solange will ich auch nicht warten ^^
also wenn ich weiss das es sich lohnen würde bis 1 monat ist es ok, aber bis im winter nicht. Ausserdem denk ich dass man bestimmt nur noch die grösse s oder xl bekommt, und ich bin 181 gross und brauche also entweder m oder l

ist echt ne schwere entscheidung was ich mich kaufe, also zwischen den bulls, canyon, oder ein wenig warten für den neuen radon... und das merida one forty xt-d sieht auch ganz gut aus  was soll ich denn nehmen !!


----------



## Bembel_Benji (13. August 2012)

Ja, wie gesagt. Ist ein bisschen Lotto spielen und man darf sich nicht  steif festlegen und flexibel sein. Dann kann man durchaus den einen oder  anderen Euro sparen. Ich hab letzten Winter geschaut und hätte ein GT  für 800 günstiger haben können. War aber nicht mein Fall, war aber ein  gutes Angebot.

Tja, entweder alle probefahren und dann entscheiden, oder das nehmen was  man selbst für das beste Preis/Leistungsverhältnis hält.

Ich hab mich Anfang des Jahres für letzteres entschieden.


----------



## Schotterp1ste (13. August 2012)

Gegen das Slide AM 7.0 habe ich mich entschieden, weil es Formula Bremsen hat (quietschen usw...), dazu waren die Fox Elemente aus der Einsteigerserie (offene Kartusche) verbaut, dort soll das Ãl aufschÃ¤umen und die Performance schwÃ¤cher werden und wegen der Geometrie und der Optik, sowie der Schaltung gefiel mir Nerve AM 7.0 besser.

Radon hatte ein Mix aus SLX/XT verbaut, dafÃ¼r schon die Reverb ab Werk, Canyon hatte die komplette XT Gruppe, bis auf die Kassette hinten, aber keine Reverb, dafÃ¼r bessere Bremsen und die bessere Federung. Also, wenn es ein Versender werden sollte, wÃ¼rde ich das Canyon nehmen, Gesamtpacket meiner Meinung nach ansprechender und die Reverb kann fÃ¼r ~200â¬ nachgerÃ¼stet werden, dafÃ¼r hat man die bessere Federung.

Das Bulls hat eben ein komplett anderes Fahrwerk, was Fox auch sehr gut kann, ist die ProgressivitÃ¤t um DurchschlÃ¤ge zu verhindern, werden Gabel und DÃ¤mpfer gegen Ende des Federwegs straffer, sodass die Federung nicht auf Block geht. Machen die Fox Gabeln/DÃ¤mpfer sehr gut, meine RS am HT rauscht gerne auch mal durch den Federweg, ist aber auch Geometrie und ModellabhÃ¤ngig (Recon Silver Solo Air).

Die 2013er Modelle kann man schon vorbestellen, werden dann Ende/Anfang dieses/nÃ¤chstes Jahr geliefert, wie die Ausstattung gemessen an diesem Jahr ausfÃ¤llt, kann dir niemand sagen, vermutlich nen Tick schlechter als dieses Jahr, weil es die Jahre vorher auch schon so war  WÃ¤re ich ein Hersteller, wÃ¼rde ich auch nur eine bestimmte Menge an Bikes bauen, wenn leer, dann leer, hauptsache keine Bikes rumstehen haben, die man dann billig verticken muss, damit das Lager fÃ¼r nÃ¤chste Saison leer wird.

btw... auf XTR wÃ¼rde ich nicht so groÃen Wert legen... GrÃ¼nde stehen oben.


----------



## Bembel_Benji (13. August 2012)

Schotterp1ste schrieb:


> Gegen das Slide AM 7.0 habe ich mich entschieden, weil es Formula Bremsen hat (quietschen usw...)



Bei meinem Bruder quitscht (noch) nix.
Aber Grundsätzlich gebe ich dir recht. Die Leute die sich über Geräuschbelästigung beschweren fahren meist Formula.


----------



## zouk (13. August 2012)

Ja das hab  ich auch öfters gehört, bin es aber noch nie selber gefahren. Naja radon fällt ja eh weg das die bikes nicht mehr verfügbar sind, bleibt also den 2 anderen. => a propos bremse : Shimani slx 2012 oder magura Mt 2?


----------



## Schotterp1ste (13. August 2012)

Ob MT2 oder MT8 Zangen, soll wohl egal sein, beißen alle gleich (lt. Datenblatt) wiegen nur Unterschiedlich viel.

Ob die SLX oder die MT Serie besser ist, kann ich dir nicht sagen, nur sollen die SLX und XT Bremsen aus 2012 sehr sehr stark sein, harter Druckpunkt, bissig, Standfest und gut Dosierbar.

Bei der MT 2/4, wie sie am AM 7.0 sind kann ich nur sagen, dass Druckpunkt weich ist, die Bremse standfest und man sie sehr gut dosieren kann, sie könnte etwas bissiger sein, aber da kann man mit anderen Belägen noch was holen  Bremst aber wie ich finde sehr ordentlich und gut zu dosieren, dazu fast kein quietschen, außer man wäscht das Rad und fährt dann ein paar Tage nicht, aber ist dann leichter Rost, also kein Thema.


----------



## zouk (13. August 2012)

Na gut, ich denke mit all ihre antworten werd ich mich den bulls hollen, alles spricht dafüt!


----------



## Boardi05 (25. August 2012)

Hat hier schon jemand hinten auf 203er scheiben umgebaut?


----------



## SirToby82 (25. August 2012)

Macht das Sinn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SirToby82 (25. August 2012)

Hinten bremst man doch eh nur max mit 30%! Ne 180iger Scheibe ist doch für ein AM schon gut bemessen. Ich denke du hast nur mehr Gewicht und keinen größeren Nutzen. Da das HR genauso schnell blockiert wie mit ner 180er...


----------



## Boardi05 (25. August 2012)

Ich brems sicher mehr als 30% hinten, denn die hintere scheibe und auch die beläge hinten sind mehr runtergebraucht als die vorderen.


----------



## Drahtesel_ (25. August 2012)

Das Hinterrad blockiert doch eh fast sofort, man zieht mehr Bremsspuren als das hier wirklich von einer kontrollierten kraftvollen Verzögerung die Rede sein kann. Deine neue Bremse hat eh mehr Bremspower. Würd da bei 180 bleiben, selbst beim Strive ist noch 180 hinten.

Was mir noch einfällt, hast mal geschrieben dein Scheibendurchmesser sei bei 1,6 - 1,7 mm? Hab meine grad unten gehabt. Limit liegt bei 1,8 mm. Neu 2 mm.


----------



## Boardi05 (25. August 2012)

Jop, hinten bin ich bei 1,6 und vorne bei 1,7. Beläge sind hinten beide fast ganz unten gewesen, vorne schauts n bissl besser aus. Hab gemessen als ich die Zee montiert hab, da hatte ich knapp 32k hm runter. Mit der Zee sind nun nochmal gut 4k dazugekommen, die Scheiben fahr ich noch bis 1,5-1,4 weiter, dann wird gewechselt. Werd mir dann wohl die Storm SL Rotoren holen, die sind leicht und sollen richtig gut sein, deshalb auch der gedanke gleich auf 203 umzusteigen, beim gewicht sinds grad mal 20g mehr. 

Das Hinterrad hab ich ganz gut unter Kontrolle, Verzögerung is damit schon machbar, ohne zu blockieren, auch mit der Zee, der FA (der mal vorne montiert war) greift richtig gut im Gelände, auch beim bremsen


----------



## Drahtesel_ (25. August 2012)

Storm SL... Super Light? Net das dir die Dinger singen, je dünner und leichter die Scheiben sind desto mehr neigen sie dazu. Aber probieren geht über studieren 

Also die paar Öffnungen kannst kann man sich auch selber najfräse! Spaß beiseite  Kosten die viel mehr wie die normalen Storm?


----------



## Boardi05 (25. August 2012)

Kenn jemand, der die SL mit der XTR Trail verwendet, is voll zufrieden. Mal probieren, sonst kommen nochmal die Storm rauf, die dinger fahr ich eh recht schnell runter, geht ganz leicht hier in den Alpen


----------



## Bembel_Benji (25. August 2012)

Ne größere Scheibe hinten macht eigentlich nur Sinn, wenn du Probleme mit Fading hast. Ich weiß ja nicht wie viel du wiegst und welche Abfahrten du vornimmt,  aber in der Regel sollte die 180er ausreichend sein. Canyon hat ja mit der 200er vorne ein ziemliches Eigenbrot im AM Bereich. Ich bin mit der Variante sehr zufrieden, aber ich kann mir vorstellen, dass die 180er vorne auch ausreichend ihren Dienst verrichten würde.


----------



## Boardi05 (25. August 2012)

Gewicht is bei mir fast keins vorhanden, mit rucksack so um die 65-70kg, abfahrten is alles n bissl dabei, 800hm auf grad mal 8km oder das selbe auf der dreifachen strecke.

Fading hab ich keins, dann bleib ich bei 180.

Die Storm SL kosten um die 45â¬

Erst heut bin ich wieder 1580hm auf grad mal 9km runter, die Scheiben werden da auch schÃ¶n violett und bei der Zee is kein Fading in sicht.


----------



## robi777 (27. August 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

hat jemand ein Nerve AM 7.0 in Größe M und wohnt im Raum Nürnberg ??
Würde mich nur ganz kurz mal draufsetzen wollen wegen Rahmengröße....

Das wäre super cool !!

Viele Grüße,
Robi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (27. August 2012)

Wegen der Rahmengröße kannts dich auch auf ein Nerve XC setzen, fallsde kein AM findest.

Ich kann nur eins in Südtirol anbieten


----------



## Bembel_Benji (27. August 2012)

Ich könnte meins im Raum Rhein-Main anbieten. Das ist zwar nicht gar so hübsch, wie Süd-Tirol, aber dafür etwas näher.


----------



## Drahtesel_ (27. August 2012)

http://www.canyon.com/probefahrtenboerse/start.html

guck mal bei Nerve AM aus 2011 in deiner Umgebung.

Hab eins in Schweinfurt gefunden und sogar in M


----------



## Boardi05 (27. August 2012)

Am WE kommt mal die vordere scheibe und bremse runter, irgenwas klimpert irgendwo, bei 30-45kmh auf asphalt, grrrr


----------



## Drahtesel_ (27. August 2012)

Tue dir Bremse nur ausgiebig testen und behüte uns vor Fehlkäufen  Spaß...

Sind evtl die Bremsscheiben. Da reicht minimalster Verzug...

Schleifen sie bei dir?


----------



## Boardi05 (27. August 2012)

Nope, kein schleifen, scheibe is auch in ordnung, heut nochmal genau nachgemessen 1,7m hat sie noch, nicht 1,6. Hab den sattel wohl nicht richtig ausgerichtet, werd mal am WE genauer guggn.

Fehlkauf isses sicher keiner, XT oder Zee is dann aber egal, sind beide saugut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robi777 (27. August 2012)

Hallo,

vielen Dank schon mal für die Antworten bzgl Probefahrt...echt super wie viele hilfreiche Leute hier gleich antworten!!!

Guter Punkt wegen der Bremse, das wäre auch noch ein Anliegen... wie seid ihr den mit der Magura MT2 zufrieden ?

Die Tests sagen ja gutes aber in manchen Foren ließt man etwas anderes...

Ich habe gerade eine Einstiegsbremse von Avid und die schleift ständig deswegen hät ich jetzt keine Lust mir ein Nerve 7.0 zu kaufen bei dem das gleiche Problem auftritt !!

Danke, viele Grüße und schönen Abend !!


----------



## Boardi05 (27. August 2012)

Ich war voll zufrieden, perfekt dosierbar, kein quitschen und auch sonst keine macken, nach 35k hm waren die beläge immer noch nicht ganz runtergefahren


----------



## Bembel_Benji (27. August 2012)

Ich hab die Elixir 3 und kann auch nichts schlechtes sagen. Funzt super in allen Lebenslagen mit nur einem Finger.


----------



## ltd_ra (8. September 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe seit kurzem ein Problem mit der XT Schaltung bzw. Kette.

Fahre ich vorne auf dem mittleren Kettenblatt ist eine Art "Schleif" oder "Streif"-geräusch zu hören. Auf den anderen 2 Kettenblätter tritt dieses Geräusch nicht auf. Eben nur auf dem Mittleren.

Es tritt definitiv vorne auf. Umwerfer kann ich ausschließen, da die Kette nicht dran streift. Schaltung ist korrekt eingestellt. Es ist nichts verschlissen. Kette gut geschmiert.

Es handelt sich um ein AM 7.0, BJ 2012 mit XT Gruppe. Laufleistung liegt bei ca. 300km.

Das Geräusch war vorher nicht zu hören.

Woran kanns liegen? Hat jemand ähnliche Probleme oder weiss abhilfe?


----------

